
Facebook and Instagram: When Your Favorite App Sells Out - llambda
http://www.nymag.com/daily/intel/2012/04/facebook-and-instagram-when-your-favorite-app-sells-out.html
======
soupboy
"The company is also technologically weird. For example, much of the code that
runs the site is written in a horrible computer language called PHP, which
stands for nothing you care about. Millions of websites are built with PHP,
because it works and it's cheap to run, but PHP is a programming language like
scrapple is a meat. Imagine eating two pounds of scrapple every day for the
rest of your life — that’s what Facebook does, programming-wise. Which is just
to say that Facebook has its own way of doing things that looks very suspect
from the outside world — but man, does it work."

Why is this article on HN exactly? The article took 8-9 paragraphs to even
start talking about the app actually being sold, and even then doesn't have a
single point that addresses the the headline - what to actually do when your
favorite app sells out (or shuts down or stops being maintained)

